# Bravecto.. is it really that dangerous?



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Just a discussion really.. I use Bravecto for Bigby.

A lady posted something on facebook regarding Bravecto and why you shouldn't give it to your dogs etc etc.. I questioned it and said my dog is perfectly fine and then she told me to perhaps research better and effects aren't always immediate....

So.. where is the clear evidence that Bravecto is highly dangerous and must be taken off shelves? No drug is safe and anyone/animal can have a reaction to drugs/food/whatever

How do we know these owners haven't overdosed their dogs?

Just wanted other opinions really.. @Ceiling Kitty what do you think of the Bravecto?

I am all for being natural but when it comes to ticks and risk of lymes disease or babesiosis I'd rather go chemical.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

My groomer warned me against Bravecto, said she'd known dogs become very ill and dying. That's enough for me ! Have you asked your own vet , you could phone for advice ?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> My groomer warned me against Bravecto, said she'd known dogs become very ill and dying. That's enough for me ! Have you asked your own vet , you could phone for advice ?


My vets were the ones who suggested it to me, surely they wouldn't suggest a drug that could potential kill him? Hes had two doses and no ill effects so I will imagine I'll continue to use the drug.

Some drugs he can't have because of his MDR1 status, partly the reason why I was suggest Bravecto.

Io was given Nexguard a few months back as Bravecto is expensive.. and I've been reading about avoiding Nexguard too!

I just want to know where there is solid hard evidence that all these deaths are linked to Bravecton? As I say, dogs, as can people, can have adverse reactions to drugs and food - doesn't necessarily mean its dangerous? Peanuts aren't poisonous but they could still kill someone with a peanut allergy..

I've heard reports of people saying their dogs got caner weeks / months after taking Bravecto.. and saying it was the Bravecto drug?

I'd stop using it if the evidence was clear and crystal really.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I would not rely on the personal allegations of digruntled owners who may a) have confused correlation with causation and b) have their own agendas............ 

Look for the scientific evidence.

This is how eg the MMR jab gives your child autism hysteria started and was proved without any foundation whatsoever and the doctor struck off.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

That's fair enough, Vet's know best and have research based evidence.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> I would not rely on the personal allegations of digruntled owners who may a) have confused correlation with causation and b) have their own agendas............
> 
> Look for the scientific evidence.
> 
> This is how eg the MMR jab gives your child autism hysteria started and was proved without any foundation whatsoever and the doctor struck off.


That is what I meant.. scientific!! Thanks @smokeybear I want scientific evidence of why this drug is dangerous..


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This looks helpful, feeling a bit silly now !
http://www.snopes.com/bravecto-flea-and-tick-warning/


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> This looks helpful, feeling a bit silly now !
> http://www.snopes.com/bravecto-flea-and-tick-warning/


Don't feel silly  I just don't on facebook appreciate being told to research better.. as I am risking my dogs live by giving them Bravecto.. when she is just going off something on facebook without solid hard evidence.. I think perhaps she needs to research more


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

The European Medicines Agency seem to think it's OK, as does my vet, so I'm going to put my trust in them over someone on Facebook.

I do understand you questioning it though, it's a little terrifying if something like that pops up and you give it to your dog on a regular basis.

http://www.ema.europa.eu/docs/en_GB..._the_public/veterinary/002526/WC500163861.pdf


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

If it helps...a few of us here can't give metacam. Many do without any adverse effects...Am sure now and again some disgruntled owner whose dog was given it....had an adverse reaction will no doubt warn us of the horrors...am sure there has been a post...


Medicine is medicine...sometimes there is side effects. We personally would never take anything if we didn't take a risk ourselves.

People scaremongering is just ridiculous.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> If it helps...a few of us here can't give metacam. Many do without any adverse effects...Am sure now and again some disgruntled owner whose dog was given it....had an adverse reaction will no doubt warn us of the horrors...am sure there has been a post...
> 
> Medicine is medicine...sometimes there is side effects. We personally would never take anything if we didn't take a risk ourselves.
> 
> People scaremongering is just ridiculous.


Very good point ! 
Metacam does _not _suit Tango's belly !


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Hanwombat said:


> I've heard reports of people saying their dogs got caner weeks / months after taking Bravecto.. and saying it was the Bravecto drug?


100% of people who get cancer do so after years of breathing air while a great many people finding breathing doesn't harm them at all and is actually quite advantageous.

I don't mean to be flippant but cause and effect aren't always obvious.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

havoc said:


> 100% of people who get cancer do so after years of breathing air while a great many people finding breathing doesn't harm them at all and is actually quite advantageous.
> 
> I don't mean to be flippant but cause and effect aren't always obvious.


My cancer statement was meant to be sarcastic.. i mean do people really link the two together


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> My cancer statement was meant to be sarcastic.. i mean do people really link the two together


We live in a blame culture...not just pets per se...

Its far easier to blame with our animals its something we or our the vets have given them that has caused xyz..rather than look at simple biology, environment or it really is just one of those unfortunate things!

Nothing as queer as folk.


----------



## Tamberlane (Jul 8, 2014)

I've given it to hundreds of dogs in the last year (australia,paralysis tick area,work as vet and freely admit I push prevention-because hate seeing tick cases!they can be fatal, are incredibly expensive to treat and the dogs suffer... big fan of prevention) so far have seen one dog with vomiting after administration...and we ask people to let us know if theres any issues. Have not seen any serious issues reported here at the moment.we use it on 3/4 month schedules.

However....that said ...All drugs have the potential to cause an allergic reaction and every animal is an individual. bravecto does stay in the system for 4 months.......could it potentially cause or perpetuate issues...yes..Its a drug and every individual animal processes drugs differently.
Using drugs that the body needs to process can also put systems already under stress over the edge...

However the scare mongering online does not take into account that dogs also get ill all the time year through...and when your giving a drug 3-4 times yearly, it can correspond frequently with other normal illness' ...esp allergic skin disease which is most common in the seasons bravecto is usually given....

In occasional cases it may be an underlying factor in other disease...in some very unlucky animals who are that low percent who happen to allergic to the ingredients in this (or any other drug) it may cause issues. 

Basically....yes it can cause issues because all medications(antibiotics nsaids etc all carry the same possibilities of risk in human and animal a like)potentially cause issues to an individual...but the vast majority will have it and simply benifit from the protect it offers from more serious diseases.
Correspondence does not prove cause.

I have happily given it to my own dog for flea prevention when i lived in the e.u. amd had no issues.where I live now makes the as the risk benifit ratio completely worth it in my opnion.

If you are worried then doing bloodwork to check liver, kidney and general organ function before giving any new drugs...and if anything does go wrong then at least you do have a baseline.

Also in these cases when reactions are reported and vets agree are likely to be related to a medical product like bravecto...once the report has been made the drug company will often cover the costs of treatment. 
They don't like the bad publicity for one thing and also will use the results and issues to improve the warnings in future..

As with everything in life..its all down to the risk versus benifit question.
Not sure if that helps to be honest.just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Tamberlane said:


> I've given it to hundreds of dogs in the last year (australia,paralysis tick area,work as vet and freely admit I push prevention-because hate seeing tick cases!they can be fatal, are incredibly expensive to treat and the dogs suffer... *big fan of prevention) so far have seen one dog with vomiting after administration*...and we ask people to let us know if theres any issues. Have not seen any serious issues reported here at the moment.we use it on 3/4 month schedules.
> 
> However....that said ...All drugs have the potential to cause an allergic reaction and every animal is an individual. bravecto does stay in the system for 4 months.......could it potentially cause or perpetuate issues...yes..Its a drug and every individual animal processes drugs differently.
> Using drugs that the body needs to process can also put systems already under stress over the edge...
> ...


The bit in bold. My dog vomited after he was given it. I don't use it as it's bloomin expensive for it to come back up within 30 mins and obviously doesn't give any protection when not in the dog. I'm fortunate that I don't live in a heavily infested tick area. Back to spot ons now which is a shame as 3 months protection in a small dose sounds wonderful.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

It is expensive  Good it lasts for 4 months but yeah, not good if your dog vomits it back up again. Money down the drain


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Our vets now have this on their list so we get it every 3 months as part of our monthly pet plan. I was very worried about giving this to willow initially but she has now. Had it 3 times and has been fine each time. It covers for 12 weeks and is a nice alternative to advantage which is an oil that was stinky and took a while to dry


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for this thread- I have been wondering the exact same thing!! My two have been treated with Bravecto for the last two years due to the high number of ticks in the local forest. I've got found anything else that is as effective or lasts as long... I do find it lasts longer than the stated 3-4 months as I'll find dried up ticks on them past then so only redose when I know it's worn off.

I've read through the FB stuff and it's very difficult to understand whether the Bravecto caused any of the problems or affected an underlying condition or if it was just a coincidence. I like to go by hard scientific evidence, which is all you can do really but it is not easy to know what to do for the best.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I have learned to take whatever people say about x y and z on the internet with a very large pinch of salt. What is suitable for one dog, is not suitable for the next and unfortunately there is no way of knowing. 

I use chemical wormers and flea treatments on mine, the risk of an adverse reaction is much lower than the risk of ticks ( or it is in my location) A lot of people push using DE (diatomaceous earth) on holistic / raw feeding pages however fail to inform others of instances where cats / dogs have been admitted into the vets due to being over exposed to it.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Ill still keep giving Bravecto. Hasnt harmed my dog and without scientific evidence they'll not convince me otherwise.


----------

